# Boats and R/Vs



## Eye of Unk (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys i need links, wiring schematics and basic retrofits like building a Cree MR16 lamp etc and etc for a group of friends that know minimal about LEDs.

Myself I can spend a day and fill up this thread but I would like some diversity, vendors are welcome and modders.

To my boating buddies that read this and my search for the BIG boats over 40' I am also known as Silverado6x6. My dream boat will be this big, soon.
This is a pic of another boating enthusiast that literally took a sunken junker and made it whole and shipshape.







_Captain Mikes beautiful restored 63' Pacemaker_
http://web.mac.com/tanyard/Site_6/pacemakerboat.com/pacemakerboat.com.html


----------

